# down on it



## boogy (Apr 3, 2008)

still needs to be notched hanging yup on passenger axle in the front should only get maybe another inch cause my frame and oil pan will be new parkn brake. Rears tuck 1/2 inch of lip happy how things worked out. shout out to steve from milford (gti337dub)for helping! New motor set up 2010 notched frame last night only got like a few millimeters cause bags maxed out 

_Modified by boogy at 7:39 AM 4-28-2009_

_Modified by boogy at 7:51 AM 4-28-2009_

_Modified by boogy at 8:42 AM 4-28-2009_

_Modified by boogy at 7:45 AM 4-30-2009_


_Modified by boogy at 5:20 AM 5-5-2009_


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: down on it (boogy)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What struts are you using? 205-40-16?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

After the notch that shiz will be $$$


----------



## boogy (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: down on it (Afazz)*

mason tec struts and before i forget thanks too my good friend scott mason for the kit and the hook ups mason tec makes great kits very reliable


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: down on it (boogy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boogy (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: down on it (Grig85)*

Thanks alot for the comments it would go even lower in the rear if it wasnt resting on the lips in my fenders


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: down on it (boogy)*

looks fresh dude


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: down on it (boogy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
more pix 
didnt know this car switched hands


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*Re: down on it (boogy)*

Wow...
Awesome to see Frank's old GTI out.
I didn't even know he sold it, I need to call that guy and see what he's up to.
Car looks awesome though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Matt


----------



## boogy (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: down on it (Matt Crooke)*

i didnt sell it its me hows ya doing you should see the motor


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

looking good.


----------



## dubverein789 (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*

looks amazing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Das Bandit (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (dubverein789)*








amazing


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: down on it (boogy)*

looks sick.


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: down on it (Santi)*

car is looking awesome man glad everything worked out and i got to see the new setup and ****


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*Re: down on it (boogy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boogy* »_i didnt sell it its me hows ya doing you should see the motor

Frank! Been a while homie! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif I'm takin this to IM's, we gotta catch up...


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: down on it (boogy)*

Money.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

FRANK DA TANK


----------



## ShawnKay (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

wouldn't expect anything less








now get that front down


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

damn man, Its been a long time since i have seen your car. Now all you need is some proper pictures...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

cell phone is proper


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

looks freaking sweet frank! That kevins old motor?


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

what wheels are those, i hope i see this car in person this year


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: down on it (boogy)*

looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: down on it (boogy)*

looks awesome man, going to look so sick once you get the front down lower http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

is that a BPT sticker i see?


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: down on it (boogy)*

OMG





















that is the nicest engine bay i have ever seen


----------



## boogy (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: down on it (the.good.gli)*

BPT HELLS ANGELS support Sticker for my Homies. NA that is not kevins motor its a high compression 3.0 fully built vr on custom gsxr t bodys and manifold. thanks for all the compliments guys 


_Modified by boogy at 12:39 PM 4-28-2009_


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: down on it (boogy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boogy* »_BPT HELLS ANGELS support Sticker for my Homies. NA that is not kevins motor its a high compression 3.0 fully built vr on custom gsxr t bodys and manifold. thanks for all the compliments guys 

_Modified by boogy at 12:39 PM 4-28-2009_

Frank u sneaky bastid...............wow so siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick wit it can't wait to see it in the flesh homeboy...long time bra http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: down on it (FLATBLACKMK2)*

It looks great.....


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)




----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (85vrcoupe)*

car looks sick Biz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
always has always will


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

Etolis? specs?

fenderwork looks steller and as stated previously, that frame notch will complete that cars stance entirely. excellent work


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

This car was on the first ever eurotuner (i think) that i ever got and is what made me want to get a volkswagen, its even better now














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 79RabbitDSL (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: down on it (boogy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boogy* »_BPT HELLS ANGELS support Sticker for my Homies. NA that is not kevins motor its a high compression 3.0 fully built vr on custom gsxr t bodys and manifold. thanks for all the compliments guys 

_Modified by boogy at 12:39 PM 4-28-2009_








Oh Gawd, ITBs on a VR6, that must be so much fun... Any issues with the unequal length runners?


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: down on it (79RabbitDSL)*

Absolutely stunning. Hope to see it out this year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: down on it (slo deno)*

dam havent seen that car in a long time. 
love that thing


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: down on it (PAULITO)*

Great work. Love this car.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: down on it (Lower it!!)*

everytime i see this car (few and far between) it makes me just stop and look at the pics. Thanks for the update. Looks great, like how you keep it on the move. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boogy (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: down on it (98DUB)*

thanks guys car runs well ill try to post more pics


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: down on it (boogy)*

Wow, awesome mk3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: down on it (njwolfturbo)*

Lovin' it Frank! Get some notches going


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: down on it ([email protected])*

sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the bay makes me go


----------



## 03HATCH (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: down on it (vwgliin05)*

the car is sick frank,u no anyone thats willing to do air ride on my MK5!!!


----------



## timbo2pointO (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: down on it (03HATCH)*

glad to see it all together frank..look fresh as ****.


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

tuck rim in front


----------



## 24vVr6gti (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Das Bandit)*

Awesome work Frank. Looks great. You hitting any shows this year?


----------



## boogy (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: (Craige-O)*

yes ill be at some as long as the weather holds out no wipers is a bitch


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (boogy)*

hehehehehe OG in da game to kill it bra http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








shouldn't you be werking on a vw or something supatech


----------



## boogy (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*

i can multi task lol


----------



## thrttlebkhtrod (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (boogy)*

Frank Your car is always amazing!!! Absolutely love it on air.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

crazy!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

hope to see this one in person looks sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

dang man, i havent seen this car in FOREVER!!!! shizz looks dope for sure, esp now that its bagged....engine bay+ engine is bad ass too, bet it sounds like a beast

do you miss the turbo at all?


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr.Tan)*

WOW!!! That engine bay is sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif So you wanna sell it!?!? lol


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BIG_ANT)*

wow








forgot about this car, and ITB's?!?!?!! can we has video?


----------



## boogy (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mbg_euros)*

thanks alot guys for all the support it does sound good and i dont really miss the turbo less is more


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (boogy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boogy* »_thanks alot guys for all the support it does sound good and i dont really miss the turbo less is more


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

is the interior all the same?


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_is the interior all the same?

good question Shawn..............??? yeah dude.guy is the dash still shaved?


----------



## boogy (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (FLATBLACKMK2)*

digifiz cluster and same dash i love it


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

must be a daily driver


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

anyway so what are the spec's on the setup????
and any pics of that?
and whats the wheel specs?


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*

frank da biz in town again.
i remember this car back when it was done and at wasserwerks back in 04 or 05 i dont even remember.
hope to see it around at h2o or brokedown this year


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (abydielsgli)*

looks dope frank


----------



## Mark-Paul Gosselaar (May 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mk2driver)*


----------



## thelumpya2 (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Mark-Paul Gosselaar)*

so when am I shooting it for a certain publication?








for the what.. 3rd time now?


_Modified by thelumpya2 at 10:57 AM 5-11-2009_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Stop braggin Randy


----------



## thelumpya2 (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Stop braggin Randy









oh, it wasn't me who shot it the first two times..
I'm just saying it looks like it needs to grace the pages for a 3rd time now.. 
My trigger finger is twitching just looking at cell phone shots


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ha ha mine too. Get on that ish. Send me links to spy shots please
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif see you at the beach!!


----------



## beyond belief (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: down on it (79RabbitDSL)*

makes me want a mk3 again


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (thelumpya2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thelumpya2* »_
oh, it wasn't me who shot it the first two times..
I'm just saying it looks like it needs to grace the pages for a 3rd time now.. 
My trigger finger is twitching just looking at cell phone shots









you big dummy it was ran 3 times this would make 4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thelumpya2 (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (FLATBLACKMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLATBLACKMK2* »_
you big dummy it was ran 3 times this would make 4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I knew I should have consulted the PVW archival specialist first.


----------



## McFly. (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thelumpya2)*

amazing car


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Leave it to Jay to know it all about pvw


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr.Mateo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Mateo* »_amazing car


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (skydive_007)*

The car sits perfectly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
More pics


----------



## boogy (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

thanks alot guys i notch the front and ran mk2 strut tops it came down alittle more need bagyard and major trimming to go lower


----------



## timbo2pointO (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (boogy)*

bro bring that thing by the house,ill take a few somewhat decent pictures of it for ya.


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (timbo2pointO)*

yes please get some better pics


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (boogy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boogy* »_thanks alot guys i notch the front and ran mk2 strut tops it came down alittle more need bagyard and major trimming to go lower

dont give out you wont need bagyards


----------



## CandyWhiteSniff (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*

damn frank looks fresh, glad to see you got all that **** finished. just got your pm havnt been on here in a bit. next time something comes along like that give me a ****ing call


----------



## vwjodi (Mar 19, 2004)

Your car has always been my Favorite Frank. I look forward to seeing it this year. Later...Jodi.


----------



## boogy (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: (vwjodi)*

hope to have it out this year again sold my motor set up and putting the new one in so will see but thanks


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: down on it (boogy)*

any more pictures of the car? or you still workin on it some more.


----------



## timbo2pointO (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (boogy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boogy* »_hope to have it out this year again sold my motor set up and putting the new one in so will see but thanks

i heard about that you sick bastard.


----------

